

Perfect randomness does not exist (in a book) - pavel
http://www.amazon.com/review/R22D7C0DULO855/ref=cm_cr_rdp_perm

======
apu
This is classic, although this is by far one of the worst comments. See the
rest:

[http://www.amazon.com/review/product/0833030477/ref=cm_rdp_h...](http://www.amazon.com/review/product/0833030477/ref=cm_rdp_hist_hdr_cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1)

One of my favorites:

 _Once you get about halfway in, the rest of the story is pretty predictable._

 _Still worth reading though._

~~~
markbao
_While the printed version is good, I would have expected the publisher to
have an audiobook version as well. A perfect companion for one's Ipod._

~~~
kqr2
Check out:

<http://www.kvrx.org/node/32430>

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numbers_station>

Most likely encrypted spy messages, but the numbers seem random enough.

As a kid, I recall being able to pick up a few of these number station
broadcasts.

------
andr
What's the purpose of that book? It's published in 2002, so computers had been
able to generate random numbers for decades. It's worthless as an OTP book, as
it's probably the only such book.

~~~
DLWormwood
Based on the backcover flap and the existence of a "foreword," RAND probably
republished this as a historical curiosity, not for serious use.

That said, having a book to flip through physically to a "random" page
introduces a semi-non-deterministic element that most computer PRNGs lack, so
it could have casual use in experimental endeavors in that regard. Also, since
each line is indexed, it's a number sequence that reproducible for those kinds
of simulations or projects that require the same (but at one time random+)
sequence for each trial. (Probably for reproducing or comparing to experiments
from the pre-digital era of 30-50 years ago.)

\+ See <http://xkcd.com/221/> for an example of this rationale

------
time_management
Looks like someone is doing it wrong.

